# Streaming video crashes my internet connection



## intrloper9 (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey guys,

For the past few months, I've been dealing with an odd issue. It seems whenever I listen to XM Satellite Radio (www.listen.xmradio.com) online, I lose my internet connection.

Here's how it happens:

Everything is fine at first. But then, about 2 hours in, the program automatically assumes I an Idle, just b/c I've been on the same station the whole time. And once that Idle message pops up, I lose my internet connection. But this also happens if I simple click 'Stop' on the player and then attempt to close the window. When I X out the window, it freezes momentarily, and I notice I've lost my internet.

Now, I thought this was just an issue with this specific player, but the other day I was attempting to watch a movie trailer that I think was streaming or buffering or something, and it loaded in Windows Media Player. And the same thing happened. It froze for a second, as I tried to stop and then close it, and I lost my internet. 

This is always an issue with my Router. Meaning, I don't have to reset my Modem to fix it. I just have to unplug and then replug in my router for 15 secs, and I'm back online.

Can someone help? I'd really like to avoid calling LinkSys. They're sort of idiotic over there and I usually find I know more about the topic I'm calling about than they do.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Some of the Linksys units do have issues with extended data transfer. 

What is the specific Linksys Model, Verison and what Firmware are you running. 

If you have the "original" larger/taller BEFW11S4, I would show it to the trash can! They love to lock up and need to be rebooted on a fairly regular basis, especially when processing a lot of data.

JamesO


----------



## intrloper9 (Feb 14, 2005)

Yeah, this is an old school LinkSys unit. It's indeed the BEFW11S4. But the flat model. Not the tall, vertical one.

The firmware I'm running though is updated. It's version: 1.52.02

I'm not in the position to just toss this and buy a new one yet. So are there any basic settings I could tweak to maybe enhance the amount of streaming vid it can handle?


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Can you confirm the hardware version of the router?? Version 1.0, 2.0, 3.0, 4.0?

It appears that only version 4.0 is supposed to have the 1.52.02 firmware. So if you do not have a version 4.0, you flashed the wrong firmware in the router. Not sure it is possible to do, but anything can happen!

As far as I know, there were no vertical BEFW11S4 units, the "no version" or version 1.0 is about 50 % higher than the current Linksys boxes.

As for tweaks, cannot tell you anything other than it appears the CPU in the router becomes overwhelmed and appears to go belly up!

JamesO


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

This is a common symptom of having a P2P application running, do you have something like that running in the background?


----------



## tech0069 (Apr 9, 2009)

HELLO GUYS YOUR TECH0069 HAS THE SOLUTION FOR YOUR PROBLEM. GUESS WHAT? IT'S YOUR FIRMWARE IF YOU HAVE LOW SIGNAL OR IF YOUR CONNECTION JUST SIMPLY CRASHES WHEN YOU ARE ATTEMPTING TO VIEW STREAMING VIDEO AND YOUR Linksys BEFW11S4 VER.4 IS USING FIRMWARE 1.52.02 YOU HAVE TO REVERT TO THE OLDER FIRMWARE 1.50.10 Now it's a ***** TO FIND THIS OLDER Firmware LINKSYS NO LONGER HAVE IT ON THEIR WEB-PAGE BECAUSE THEY ARE TRYING TO SELL NEWER ROUTERS!!! BUT AS I TOLD YOU EARLIER I HAVE THE SOLUTION FOR YOU. HERE IS THE LINK TO A LINKSYS BACKUP FTP SERVER ftp://ftp.linksys.com/pub/befsr41/befw11s4v4-fw-15010.zip I HOPE I HELPED SOMEONE OUT TODAY PLEASE CHECK ME OUT ON YOUTUBE FOR FREE TUTORIALS I HOPE I HELPED SOMEONE TODAY THIS IS YOUR TECH0069 BYE FOR NOW:wave:


----------

